# تداعيات خطاب السيسى ودعوته للنزول الجمعة القادمة



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*عصام العريان على تويتر الان لن يستجيب الشعب بتهديد السيسى بإغراق البلاد فى بحور الدماء*
*2013-07-24 13:45:57*​​





[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*اول تعليق من علاء صادق على تويتر الان بعد طلب السيسى من الشعب بالنزول يوم الجمعة القادم لمواجهة الارهاب*
*2013-07-24 13:32:18*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​
 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*  اول تعليق من الداعية فاضل سليمان بعد طلب السيسى من الشعب بالنزول يوم الجمعة القادم لمواجهة الارهاب*
*2013-07-24 13:04:14 

* 
*



*
*
     	فاضل سليمان تعليقًا على خطاب "السيسي": "حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل"  	

	علّق الداعية الإسلامي، فاضل سليمان، على تصريحات وزير الدفاع عبدالفتاح   السيسي، في خطابه الذي ناشد فيه المصريين النزول يوم الجمعة المقبل لإعطاء   الجيش تفويضًا وأمرًا بمواجهة العنف والإرهاب المحتمل، قائلاً في تغريدة  له  على "تويتر": "لما المسؤول اللي المفروض يرأب الصدع ويلم الشمل يعلن هو   الحرب الأهلية يبقى حسبنا ﷲ ونعم الوكيل".  	   	يذكر أن السيسي، ناشد  المصريين بالنزول يوم الجمعة لإثبات إرادة الشعب،  وإعطاء تفويض للجيش  والشرطة باتخاذ اللازم في حالة اللجوء للعنف والإرهاب.

	المصدر : الوطن  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

عاجل حملة تمرد  نؤيد كل القرارات التي اتخذها وزير الدفاع المصري
2013-07-24 13:00:47 
 ​ 



 
  [COLOR=black !important]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*تعليق فاطمة ناعوت على تويتر الان بعد طلب السيسى من الشعب بالنزول يوم الجمعة القادم لمواجهة الارهاب*



*



*
* 



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*اول تعليق من اسلفلى يسرى حماد على الفيس بوك الان بعد طلب السيسى من الشعب بالنزول يوم الجمعة القادم لمواجهة الارهاب*
*2013-07-24 13:26:56*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*ابو حامد على تويتر الان أقسم بالله لن نخذلك يا سيادة الفريق أول السيسي و لن نخذل وطننا*
*2013-07-24 13:23:09*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*                 الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تعلن تأييدها لدعوة السيسي.. ومحاميها يؤكد: "نازلين الجمعة المقبلة تلبيةً لدعوة رمز مصر"

* 
*
5 

 طباعة* 
*                         الأربعاء 24.07.2013 - 12:28 م 
* 
*





                                              الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي النائب الأول لرئيس الوزراء 
* 
*             نجاة عطية الجبالي         *​*           علق رمسيس النجار، أحد محامي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أكبر الكنائس  المصرية، على دعوة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي للمصريين بالنزول إلى  المصريين لتفويضه رسمياً بالتعامل مع العنف في الشارع مع أنصار الرئيس  المعزول بقوله: نازلين طبعاً إن شاء الله الجمعة المقبلة.. وإن شاء الله  سنلبي دعوة رمز مصر".

وأضاف في تصريح خاص لموقع "صدى البلد" أن كنائس مصر ترحب بدعوة رجل مصر  الأول -بحسب قوله- مؤكداً أن السيسي من الشعب ورمز للشعب ونزل ملبياً لرغبة  هذا الشعب في 30 يونيه، والشعب الآن سيتكاتف معه ومع مصر وسيلبي رغبته  بالنزول.

وقال إنه في اللحظة التي وجه فيها السيسي دعوته استشعر أن مصر كلها تتكاتف بكل فصائلها وفئاتها لتعود مصر بلدا ووطنا لكل المصريين.

طالب الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي النائب الأول لرئيس الوزراء ووزير  الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة، جميع المصريين  الشرفاء بالنزول الجمعة القادمة لرفض العنف والإرهاب المحتمل، "انزلوا عشان  تفكروا الناس إن لكم إرادة ولو لجأ للعنف يفوض الجيش والشرطة لمجابهة هذا  العنف والإرهاب".

جاء ذلك أثناء الاحتفال اليوم الأربعاء بتخريج دفعتين جديدتين من الكليتين  بحضور "السيسى" والفريق صدقى صبحى، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة، وقادة  الأفرع الرئيسية وعدد من الوزراء والمسئولين والسفراء والملحقين العسكريين.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*البلتاجي: دعوة السيسي للشعب للنزول يوم الجمعة تفويض بالقتل وفض اعتصامات كافة الميادين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ​​
> [COLOR=black !important]*
> 
> 
> ...


*يا علاء ياصادق ...السيسى دة وزير الدفاع المصرى 
غير السيسى حكم مباراة الشرقية للدخان ومركز شباب ولاد الهابلة 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*"الوفد" يناشد المصريين الاستجابة لدعوة #السيسي والنزول للميادين الجمعة المقبل
جريدة الوطن
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*شوفوا تعليق اسماء محفوظ علي طلب السيسى من الشعب بالنزول يوم الجمعة القادم لمواجهة الارهاب






*​*السيسي بيحشد بطريقة مرسي استايل .. كل واحد عايز يحشدله مؤيدين وكل واحد بيحجزله ميدان .. ولا في دولة ولا في قانون
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*علاء صادق على تويتر الان إذا صح خبر دعوة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لرعاياها الاقباط بالنزول الجمعة لدعم سيسي ستكون ..*
*2013-07-24 14:13:53*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*ول تعليق من جيهان منصور على تويتر الان بعد طلب السيسى من الشعب بالنزول يوم الجمعة القادم لمواجهة الارهاب*
*2013-07-24 14:16:38*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*البورصة تخسر 5.4 مليار جنيه بنهاية التعاملات وتترقب تظاهرات الجمعة المقبل*
*الأهرام*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد" أسوان تدعو للاحتشاد بميدان الشهداء الجمعة المقبل تلبية لدعوة السيسى*
*جريدة الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

* "اتحاد العمال" يدعو للاحتشاد يوم الجمعة لتأييد "#السيسي" في القضاء على الإرهاب*
*جريدة الوطن*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*مؤسس حركة أقباط بلا قيود: خطاب السيسي يوضح الإصرار على حماية الإرادة الشعية.. وأتحفظ على دعوته للنزول
جريدة الأهرام
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مؤسس حركة أقباط بلا قيود: خطاب السيسي يوضح الإصرار على حماية الإرادة الشعية.. وأتحفظ على دعوته للنزول
> جريدة الأهرام
> *​



يتحفظ على دعوته.. أنا بصراحة مش مرتاح لحركة أقباط بلا قيود من زماااااااااااان واعتقد أن فيه كثيرين يشاركوني هذا الإحساس... مش علشان تحفظهم على موضوع دعوة السيسي فقط، بالطبع لأ، بل علشان أشياء كثيرة جداً أحب احتفظ بيها لنفسي إلى أن تبان الحقائق في حينها، علشان بس مش بابقى باظلم حد لازم الأول أتأكد 100% قبل ما اتكلم، علشان المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ...
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

*سروايل الخونة تتساقط ......... ولم يعد لديهم ما يستر عوراتهم​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*خبير عسكري: دعوة "السيسي" تفويض لفض اعتصام مؤيدي الرئيس بالقوة..​*​*








                                        مها فهمي                  
                   أعلن اللواء نبيل صادق، الخبير  العسكري، عن موافقته  لدعوة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع  لنزول الشعب وتفويضه  لمواجهة العنف والإرهاب في الشارع المصري، قائلاً:  "تفويض الشعب لـ"السيسي"  معناه أن يفض اعتصام الإخوان بالقوة".

 وأكد صادق، في تصريح خاص لـ"صدى البلد"، أن خطاب  "السيسي" لإيضاح الحقائق لأن بعض الناس مخدوعون، ولكي يفهموا أن عودة  الرئيس السابق مستحيلة سواء بالاعتصام أو بغيره.

 وأشار  إلي أن هذه الدعوة ليرى العالم أعداد الشعب  المؤيدة لقرار السيسي  بعزل  "مرسي" بعد سنة من الغباء السياسي، وإنذار لمن  يفكر في القيام  بعمليات  ارهابية تصعيداً لاعتصاماتهم.

 وتوقع صادق أنه بعد توضيح الحقائق في خطاب "السيسي" قد  يجعل البعض من الإخوان ومؤيدي الرئيس السابق يتراجعون عن اعتصامهم، مشيراً  إلى أنه منذ ثورة 25 يناير 2011 حتى الآن جميع المظاهرات تبدأ سلمية  وتتحول إلى عنف.

 وكان الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي النائب الأول لرئيس  الوزراء ووزير  الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة،   طالب جميع المصريين  الشرفاء بالنزول الجمعة القادمة لرفض العنف والإرهاب   المحتمل، قائلا:  "انزلوا عشان تفكروا الناس إن لكم إرادة وإذا لجأ للعنف   يفوض الجيش  والشرطة لمجابهة هذا العنف والإرهاب".

 جاء ذلك أثناء الاحتفال اليوم الأربعاء بتخريج دفعتين  جديدتين من الكليتين  بحضور "السيسى" والفريق صدقى صبحى، رئيس أركان حرب  القوات المسلحة، وقادة  الأفرع الرئيسية وعدد من الوزراء والمسئولين  والسفراء والملحقين العسكريين.

وائل الابراشى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

*سلم معتصمو ميدان النهضة بالجيزة جثتين مجهولتين إلى رجال الإسعاف، بالإضافة إلى 3 مصابين حالتهم خطرة.

وأفاد رجال الإسعاف أن المعتصمين ادعوا أن القتلى والمصابين تم الاعتداء عليهم لقيامهم بالتجسس على المعتصمين ونقل أخبارهم، وتم نقل الضحايا إلى مستشفى أم المصريين، وحرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*نجل خيرت الشاطر على تويتر الان السيسي زنجة زنجة!!*
*2013-07-24 14:31:01*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية، منذ قليل، القبض على محمد طلعت محمد عثمان عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة أبو قرقاص المنيا، وهو عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة فى أحد الأكمنة الأمنية على طريق الأوتوستراد.

وبتفتيشه والسيارة التى كان يستقلها تم ضبط بحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 16 مل و12 طلقة و2 جركن بنزين وسترة فسفورية و7 آلاف جنيه و500 ريال سعودى و6 هاتف محمول، واعترف أنه كان فى طريقه إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

* ​ ياسر على : القضية الآن نحكمكم بـ"السلاح" أو نقتلكم بـ"الإرهاب"




 
كريم شعبان 

 قال الإخوانى "ياسر على" المتحدث الاسبق باسم رئاسة الجمهورية أن القضية الآن هى الحكم تحت تهديد السلاح على حد تعبيره.
  وأضاف خلال تغريدة له عبر صفحته بتويتر :" القضية الآن نحكمكم بمشروعية  السلاح أو نقتلكم بفزاعة الإرهاب ، لن يقبل وطني ذلك المنطق وسيناضل  المصريون بكل سلمية تلك الردة في الحقوق والحريات.

  واردف : دراويش الليبرالية يغرقون وطنهم في بحورالدم ويسكبون علي ضمائرهم   مخدر التبرير ليمرروا انتصارهم الوهمي علي آسنة القوي الخشنة بمشروعية   زائفة.​
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> *


*قال الإخوانى " نافى على" ... النافى الاسبق باسم رئاسة الجمهورية أن النفى الآن مبقاش زى الأول 
زى ما كان على أيامى 
ونفى خلال تغريدة له عبر صفحته بتويتر :" أنه  لن يقبل وطني ذلك المنطق وسيناضل  المصريون بكل سلمية تلك الردة في الحقوق والحريات
وفى تغريدة متتابعة .... نفى أن له حساباً على تويتر
بل ذهب لنفى أنه لا يوجد تويتر على الأنترنت من أصله 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*اول تعليق من الفنانة الهام شاهين على تويتر الان بعد طلب السيسى من الشعب بالنزول يوم الجمعة القادم لمواجهة الارهاب
*​*2013-07-24 15:50:26​*​*








​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*وجدى غنيم عبر تويتر و اول تعليق على خطاب السيسى
    2013-07-24 15:28:30    






     	هل تعلم أن بشار الأسد فى ٢٠١١ طلب من الجماهير الاحتشاد فى ساحة  السبع  بحيرات بدمشق لمحاربة الإرهاب، كما نادى السيسى اليوم ؟ المخطط يجرى  بدقة

	تويتر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

​ ​ ​




​ 
​



*سعد خيرت الشاطر عبر تويتر الان يصف السيسى بالارهابى* 
​ 

*سعد خيرت الشاطر عبر تويتر الان يصف السيسى بالارهابى








​*


----------



## grges monir (24 يوليو 2013)

صفحات الفيس بوك منقسمة بين مؤيد ومعارض


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> صفحات الفيس بوك منقسمة بين مؤيد ومعارض



*الاخوان يكونون عشرات الاكوانتات لاظهار ضخامة مزيفة لحجمهم .... ولذا يجمعوا انفسهم من المحافظات فى ميادين القاهرة *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*قيادي بحازمون: "السيسي" أفتى للشعب بالقتل تحت ذريعة "الإرهاب"*

كتب : محمد أبوضيف                  منذ 3 دقائق 




الوطن

 







     صفوت بركات 
قال صفوت بركات، القيادي بحركة حازمون، إن أخطر ما قاله "السيسى"، اليوم، أنه أفتى للشعب بالقتل، تحت ذريعة مقاومة الإرهاب. 

وكتب بركات، على صفحته الشخصية على "فيس بوك"، أن الفريق  أول  "السيسي" القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، ترك الباب مفتوح للإعلام  والبلطجية،  ومن يحمل سلاح لتأويل المصطلح.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2013)

*صفوت حجازى: الجمعة القادمة ستكون فرقانًا يكشف الحق من الباطل

  الأربعاء، 24 يوليو  2013 - 23:02* *





                            صفوت حجازى* * 
كتب كامل كامل ومحمد رضا وأحمد جمال الدين* *


* * 
قال صفوت حجازى، القيادى بتنظيم الإخوان، لمؤيدى الرئيس  المعزول  محمد مرسى من أعلى منصة رابعة العدوية، إن يوم الجمعة القادم  سيكون "جمعة  الفرقان" التى سيتم خلالها التفرقة بين الحق والباطل بعون  الله، وإن هناك  حدثا جللا سوف يحدث يوم السبت القادم تهتز له البلاد،  وستكون نتائجه عودة  الدكتور محمد مرسى إلى الحكم مرة أخرى.* *








*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*المناخوليا الاسلامية اشتغلت

[YOUTUBE]NpPLY2j47Gc[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *صفوت حجازى: الجمعة القادمة ستكون فرقانًا يكشف الحق من الباطل
> 
> الأربعاء، 24 يوليو  2013 - 23:02* *
> 
> ...



*مش فاهم يعنى ايه "الفرقان" .....؟؟؟؟ هل هو القرآن ...؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش فاهم يعنى ايه "الفرقان" .....؟؟؟؟ هل هو القرآن ...؟؟؟*



*[FONT=&quot]هذه هى " أشارة بدء " للعمليات القذرة لأتباع القتلة السفاحين من أمثاله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن " الفرقان " حسبما ورد فى أكثر من معنى فى القرآن هو " الفصل بـين الـحقّ والبـاطل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]{ يِٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوۤاْ إِن تَتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَاناً وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الأنفال 29[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بربط ماقالوه سابقاً عن الغزوات وخاصة ( بدر الكبرى ) فى رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقادى الشخصى ان هذا الرجل يقصد المعنى الوارد هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{ وَٱعْلَمُوۤا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِّن شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ وَٱلْيَتَامَىٰ وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ وَٱبْنِ ٱلسَّبِيلِ إِن كُنتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِٱللَّهِ وَمَآ أَنزَلْنَا عَلَىٰ عَبْدِنَا يَوْمَ ٱلْفُرْقَانِ يَوْمَ ٱلْتَقَى ٱلْجَمْعَانِ وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنفال 41[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعناها ( على أجماع المفسرين ) يوم فرق بين الحقّ والباطل ببدر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه ( أشارة بدء ) للجماعات الأرهابية 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تماما كما فعلها " بن لادن " لسفاحيه وقتلته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حادث برجى التجارة بنيويورك 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أستخدام نصوص القرآن كشفرة للهمج والقتلة فى شهر (( قيل )) عنه أنه فضيل 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هذه هى " أشارة بدء " للعمليات القذرة لأتباع القتلة السفاحين من أمثاله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن " الفرقان " حسبما ورد فى أكثر من معنى فى القرآن هو " الفصل بـين الـحقّ والبـاطل "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]{ يِٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوۤاْ إِن تَتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَاناً وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الأنفال 29[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بربط ماقالوه سابقاً عن الغزوات وخاصة ( بدر الكبرى ) فى رمضان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقادى الشخصى ان هذا الرجل يقصد المعنى الوارد هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{ وَٱعْلَمُوۤا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِّن شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ وَٱلْيَتَامَىٰ وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ وَٱبْنِ ٱلسَّبِيلِ إِن كُنتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِٱللَّهِ وَمَآ أَنزَلْنَا عَلَىٰ عَبْدِنَا يَوْمَ ٱلْفُرْقَانِ يَوْمَ ٱلْتَقَى ٱلْجَمْعَانِ وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنفال 41[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعناها ( على أجماع المفسرين ) يوم فرق بين الحقّ والباطل ببدر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه ( أشارة بدء ) للجماعات الأرهابية
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*الصورة تتضح يوما بعد يوم ...... وستعود مصر للمسيح بعد سقوط الأقنعة*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*ساويرس : الإخوان وضعونا فى اختيار سهل




الخميس, 25 يوليو 2013 14:51





كتبت : إسراء أحمد
أكد المهندس نجيب ساويرس رجل الأعمال على أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وضعت الشعب فى اختيار سهل، إما الجماعة أو مصر.
وقال ساويرس عبر حسابه الشخصى على موقع التدوين العالمى "تويتر" : "الأخوان  وضعونا فى اختيار سهل يا الإخوان يا مصر .... أنا اخترت مصر".





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*رسالة من تمرد لجميع المصريين 
2013-07-25 14:57:51 






تمرد: من يريد أن يحمى ثورة 30 يونيو فليشارك فى مظاهرات الغد

أكد محمود بدر منسق حملة تمرد، على أن ثقة الحملة فى الشعب المصرى كبيرة،  منذ أن نزلت الجموع المصرية فى 30 يونيو، لافتا إلى إن الدعوة إلى مليونية  الغد ضد الإرهاب بمثابة اليوم المكمل للموجة الثورية 30 يونيو.

وقال بدر خلال كلمته فى المؤتمر القوى الوطنية للدعوة لمليونية الغد: "من يريد أن يكمل ثورته فعليه أن ينزل ويحميها غدا".

وطالب الداعين لعدم شيطنة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن يكفوا عن شيطنة الجيش  المصرى العظيم، لافتا إن المحتشدين غدا فى الميادين رافضين لأن تكون  الإرادة الأمريكية هى المتحكمة فى الجيش المصرى والإرادة المصرية.





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*التيار الشعبى ينشر خريطة تظاهرات مليونية "لا للإرهاب" 




  		الخميس, 25 يوليو 2013 14:35     * *




* * 

         كتبت:شيماء فرج     * * 



 	أعلن التيار الشعبى عن خريطة تظاهرات الغد فى  مليونية "لا للإرهاب" والذى  دعا إليها الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى  القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.  مشيرًا إلى أن التجمع سيكون بميدان التحرير  وقصر الاتحادية عقب صلاة  الجمعة.* *
 	ونشر التيار الشعبى على صفحته الرسمية عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" خريطة مسيرات القوى الثورية والتى ستكون كالتالى:* *
 	مسيرات إلى ميدان التحرير وقصر الاتحادية :
	الدرب الأحمر: أمام مسجد قيون
	وقت التجمع: الساعة 5
	خط السير: باب الخلق - حسن الأكبر - طلعت حرب – التحرير* *
 	الزمالك : من أمام وزارة الثقافة
	وقت التجمع : الساعة 5
	خط السير : الأوبرا – كوبرى قصر النيل – التحرير* *
 	المهندسين : ميدان مصطفى محمود
	وقت التجمع : الساعة 4
	خط السير : شارع جامعة الدول العربية – ش الدقى – ش التحرير – كوبرى قصر النيل – التحرير* *
 	عين شمس : ميدان ألف مسكن
	وقت التجمع: الساعة 3
	خط السير: شارع جسر السويس - اشارة روكسى – الاتحادية* *
 	مصر الجديدة: ميدان الحجاز
	وقت التجمع: الساعة 3
	خط السير: الحجاز - سفير - صلاح الدين - روكسى – الاتحادية* *
 	مدينة نصر: أمام سيتى ستارز
	وقت التجمع: الساعة 3.30 والتحرك 4.30
	خط السير: سيتى ستارز - شارع الثورة - شارع المرغنى - الاتحادية
	المطرية : ميدان المطرية
	وقت التجمع: الساعة 5
	خط السير: المطرية - الحلمية - تجنيد - جسر السويس - اشارو روكسى - المرغنى – الاتحادية* *
 	وفى المحافظات تكون الخريطة كالتالى :
	بنها : أمام مبنى المحافظة
	الاسكندرية : ميدان سيدى جابر
	طنطا : أمام مبنى المحافظة
	المحلة : ميدان الشون
	السويس : ميدان الأربعين
	بورسعيد : ميدان الشهداء
	السويس : ميدان الممر
	الزقازيق : أمام مبنى المحافظة
	كفر الشيخ : دوران كفر الشيخ
	شبين الكوم : أمام مبنى المحافظة
	دمنهور : أمام مبنى المحافظة
	دمياط : ميدان الساعة
	الفيوم : ميدان السواقى
	بنى سويف : ميدان المحافظة
	المنيا : أمام مبنى المحافظة
	أسيوط : أمام مبنى المحافظة
	سوهاج : ميدان الثقافة
	قنا : ميدان المحطة
	الأقصر : ميدان أبو الحجاج
	أسوان : ميدان المحطة* *الدستور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*إسرائيل :الولايات المتحدة مستاءة بشدة من خطاب عبد الفتاح السيسى

*​*7/25/2013 2:26 PM​​**




​**
الحسين محمد

علقت صحيفة معاريف  العبرية على دعوة الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى للتظاهر من أجل تفويض الجيش  لمكافحة الإرهاب ووذكرت أن هذة الخطوة قد اغضبت الرئيس الأمريكى باراك  اوباما بشدة ,وانه سارع على الفور بمبادرة شخصية منه ,بإرجاء إرسال أربعة  طائرات من طراز إف-16 لمصر فى خطوة تحمل رسالة واضحة _عليكم بعقد إنتخابات  ديمقراطية أولاً_.
وقالت الصحيفة أن قرار أوباء يعكس مدى  إستيياءه من الوضع فى مصر ,فعلى الرغم من إستمرار الإتصالات التى تجريها  الإدارة الأمريكية بقيادات الجيش المصرى ,إلا ان هناك شعوراً سائداً لديهم  بأن الجيش المصرى لا يسعى بشكل جاد لنقل السلطة إلى جهات مدنية .
فيما أكد "جورج ليتال" المتحدث الرسمى  لوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية ,أنه لن يتم تعطيل أى صفقات سلاح أخرى بين الإدارة  الأمريكية والجيش المصرى ,وأن هذا الإجراء يسرى فقط على صفقة الطائرات  المُشار إليها ,وأضاف أن الإدارة الأمريكية تطلب فى المقابل من السلطة  المصرية الإفراج الفورى عن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى ,الذى يتم إحتجازه فى  مبنى خاص تابع للمخابرات المصرية .

الفجر الاليكترونية ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*«اخوان بلا عنف» يكشفون خطة «الارشاد» «أ» و «ب» وإحداث تفجيرات..غدا






*​*





«اخوان بلا عنف» يكشفون خطة «الارشاد» «أ» و «ب» وإحداث تفجيرات..غدا



​**








07/25/2013 - 14:42


88094.jpg




كتب: 
محمد الشريف


كشفت حركة "اخوان بلا عنف" المكونة من أكثر من ألف تابعين لجماعة  الاخوان، خطة مكتب الارشاد وتكلفياته إلى قواعد (أ) و(ب) غدًا الجمعة  المتمثله في : التحرك فى مجموعات والعمل على زعزعة الإستقرار والأمن  الداخلى عن طريق إحداث تفجيرات فى تجمعات سكنية والهجوم على أقسام ومديريات  الشرطة وإستهداف شخصيات عسكرية وسياسية.
و شملت خطة الإخوان السيطرة الكاملة على المقرات ومواجهة قوات الداخلية  والجيش مع الفرق الخاصة لقيادات الجماعة والسعى لمحاولات الحشود الهائلة فى  الميدان والتى تعبر الورقة الأخيرة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى الشارع  المصرى.
و ناشدت حركة إخوان بلا عنف، في بيان لها اليوم، أعضاء جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بإخلاء الميادين بحد أقصى صباح غدا وذلك في ظل الاحداث التي يمر  بها الوطن من سياسات تؤدي الي انهيار كامل لدولة نشأت منذ الاف السنيين.
و قرر شباب الاخوان التصدي لاي محاولات من تلك القيادات تؤدي الي انزلاق  الجماعه الي نفق مظلم ، مما يترتب علية انهيارها مؤكدين حرصهم علي انه لن  يكونوا حكرا في يد قيادات الجماعه التي تضحي بشبابها بأبخث الاثمان في سبيل  كراسي السلطة الزائفه.
وطالب شباب الجماعة "حركة إخوان بلاعنف" فى بيان لهم من القيادات  بالمحافظة علي الفرصة الاخيرة لبناء الجماعة والحفاظ عليها من الانقراض في  ظل حالة السخط والغضب التي تجتاح الشارع المصري ضد تلك القياادت محذرين من  صراع دموي يترتب علية احداث مزيد من العنف مما يؤثر علي كيان الجماعه .
من جانبه قال أحمد يحيي مؤسس ومنسق حركة اخوان بلا عنف أن شباب الاخوان  يناهض سياسات الجماعه من تعسف واستبداد في ادارة امور الجماعة والتى لم  تستمع تلك القيادات الي النداءات المتكررة من شباب الجماعة من التخلي عن  العنف وانعدام الرؤية والدخول في مصالحة وطنية مع الكافة انطلاقا من الحرص  علي مصلحة الجماعة.
وأضاف يحيى أن شباب الاخوان يعيش حالة من الصراع ما بين السمع والطاعه  لتلك القيادات وما بين الصمت علي العنف الدائر وما بين الرغبة في التحرك  للقضاء علي تلك السياسات التي ادت بالجماعه الي وصفها في تقارير صحفية كانت  ام سياسية بانها جماعة ارهابية تسعي الي احداث فوضي في المجتمع باسره.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية: حينما تتعارض التظاهرات مع الأمن القومي لا يحدثنى أحد عن حقوق الإنسان






*​*





مساعد وزير الداخلية: حينما تتعارض التظاهرات مع الأمن القومي لا يحدثنى أحد عن حقوق الإنسان



​**




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*فاجأة شاهد من سيغنون غدا بالتحرير فى مليونية لا للإرهاب
2013-07-25 15:15:35​​​




الجسمى والحجار ونادية مصطفى يغنون غدا بالتحرير فى مليونية "لا للإرهاب"

  قال بلال حبش أمين العام الجماهيرى لحزب المصريين الأحرار، إن الاحتشاد  غدا بميدان التحرير سيكون بعد صلاة ظهر الجمعة، وسيتم تناول الإفطار  الجماعى بالميدان، وسيؤم المصلين فى صلاة العشاء والتراويح الشيخ صلاح  الجمل.   وأوضح خلال المؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد الآن بمركز إعداد القادة  للإعلان عن فعاليات مليونية غدا، أن كبار الفنانين يشاركون غدا على منصة  التحرير ومنهم على الحجار وحسين الجسمى ونادية مصطفى وأحمد سعد وفرقة  الأوبريت الوطنى وكبار الشعراء.   وأكد بلال، على أن القوى الثورية ستنظم  محاكمة شعبية للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى غدا ضمن فعاليات مليونية "لا  للإرهاب".


كايرو دار  ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2013)

*المصري الديمقراطي: سنلبي دعوة السيسي لتفويت الفرصة علي الاخوان في كسب تعاطف شعبي

* *7/25/2013   2:29 PM​*​*



*​
*
*​* قال   فريد زهران نائب رئيس الحزب المصري الديمقراطي  الاجتماعي، إن هناك  أهمية  وخطورة للانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة في تحديد  مصير الشعب المصري، الذي  قام بثورتين فاصلتين في 25 يناير و30 يونيو، من  أجل العيش والحرية  والعدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة الإنسانية.*​
*   وأضاف  أن هذه الانتخابات معركة فاصلة لمواجهة قوى الإسلام السياسي،  معلنا  أن القوى المدنية هي المؤهلة لحكم البلاد في المرحلة المقبلة.*​
*  وأعلن  زهران  تأييد الحزب لدعوة الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي  وزير  الدفاع، المواطنين للنزول إلى الميادين لمواجهة الإرهاب والعنف  والتخريب  المحتمل، لكنه طالب بعدم الاعتداء على المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس  السابق  محمد مرسي، لتفويت الفرصة على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصارها  لكسب تعاطف  شعبي.*​
*  وكشف نائب رئيس المصري الديمقراطي عن وجود محاولات للاندماج مع أحزاب  الدستور والمصريين الأحرار والعدل، لمواجهة التطورات المتلاحقة في الحياة  السياسية.*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  المصري الديمقراطي: سنلبي دعوة السيسي لتفويت الفرصة علي الاخوان في كسب تعاطف شعبي​*


----------

